# drey perfect mason



## Shagnasty

hi all        thought i would through this up     dont think its anything good     just different      i have never seen perfect mason on anything but ball    when ya git right down to it i have never seen a drey jar      dug it out of the canal a few days ago
 any info is good info so let me know
 thanks all         shagnasty


----------



## JGUIS

Hey Shag, Drey was bought by Ball.  I'll have to look at mine to get a date for you, I looked it up, but forget.[&:]


----------



## bobclay

The Drey Perfect Masons were made from the late teens to 1925. 

 Then in 1925, as GJUIS states, Ball bought out the parent company, Schram, that produced the Drey jars. Ball altered the moulds on some of these after acquisition so that Drey read Ball and continued to make some of these with PERFECT offset to the left of MASON. Usually, you can read the word Drey below the word Ball quite easily on these reworked examples. And almost always you can still see the long tail of the y under the Ball name.

 Ball also continued to make the DREY PERFECT MASON jar for a few more years, but they centered the embossing on these. So it is easy to tell if a DREY PERFECT MASON was made by Ball or Drey. If the embossing is offset, it was Drey made. If it is centered it was Ball made, even though it is embossed DREY PERFECT MASON.

 Bob Clay


----------



## Shagnasty

hey jguis waz up! not much here   done a little digging didnt find much    this jar and a sore back[:'(]     got to git together and dig again    tis the sesaon[]

 bob   thanks man!     the jar man has spoken[]    didnt think it was anything great but it is cool enough to have earned it a spot on the shelf    the history that goes with the glass is the real reason i like this stuff        again thanks for the great info

 later          shagnasty


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

Shagnasty said:


> hi all thought i would through this up dont think its anything good just different i have never seen perfect mason on anything but ball when ya git right down to it i have never seen a drey jar dug it out of the canal a few days ago
> any info is good info so let me know
> thanks all shagnasty





			Answer To An Old Question
		


I just sold 1 that has the word drey to ball, rather crudely . Their history is interesting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarsnstuff

Here are a couple of Ball jars on the reworked Drey molds.  Also, a Ball Square Mason reworked from the Drey Square


----------

